# CPT code for fitness for duty evaluation



## bhanu.pratap (Mar 19, 2014)

Hi,
I am new in Psychiatry coding. Can anyone tell me what CPT codes should we use to bill for a Fitness for Duty Evaluation with Subsequent Report? Total estimated time 2 hours.

Early response will be highly appreciated.

Thanks,
Bhanu Pratap


----------

